# Yet another new con trick



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just spoke with a client heading towards us in S Spain....

We went into a busy computer shop, with his laptop, for some advise. Presentable chap approached and offered to help, thinking her was a shop assistant [and that was the deliberate impression] he handed over laptop......Both Shop assistant and laptop were never seen again......

Somehow life just seems to get worse........

.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ray

Incredible. How cheeky can they get


stew

ps actually cheeky is the wrong word to describe it, can't think of one strong enough at the moment I can use in polite company


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

I watched a BBC programe about 4 months ago, 2 reporters had the previous day bought a second hand cash register, programmed it to show receipts for a certain store. The next day they went into the store found a non manned pay desk, plugged in the register, and in an hour they had taken over £700 cash, plus had taken payments on credit cards, by using the old sign slips. Unplugged it popped the register into a holdall and walked out.

Ken


----------

